# Scrapping the Stealths- Be prepare to get sad



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2008)

So it looks like almost the entire fleet of F-117s are destined for the hot-pot...  

Ares Homepage


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2008)

Saw it earlier last week. Even though those bad boys are 30 years old, they still removed stealth technology from them before being scrapped. Makes you wonder what the Russians got from the Yugo shootdown.

Russians keep saying the T-50 will be operational in 2014. I say BS. Or if it does, it ain't "5th generation".


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2008)

Such a shame.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2008)

I haven't any particular affinity to the '117, and I do understand that we can't keep everything. But I HATE to see an aircraft scrapped! At least there are a few examples left for history, so our counterparts in years to come will be able to view them in a museum somewhere. It's a pity the 'preservation movement' wasn't active at the end of WW2; maybe we'd have a Stirling, or a Condor, or a Havoc, for example. (Thst's with the understanding that, following such a devastating conflict, all people wanted to do was get back to 'normality', and didn't give a toss about hardware being preserved, and indeed wanted rid of such machines that caused death and destruction.)
I hadn't realised it was so long ago that the 117 first took its 'first steps'. Time certainly does seem to pass quicker as you get older!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll buy a lump of graphite that used to be a "Hopeless Diamond".. fund raiser!!!


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 20, 2008)

hate to see an aircraft scrapped.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeap hate to see it go as well, but I guess everything must come to an end.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 20, 2008)

I saw the first 2 being built - it seemed like yesterday.


----------

